# Creating Palm Trees



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Greetings all!
I'm working on a little dio and needed a palm tree. A friend of mine suggested a way of making one with feathers - yes feathers! It actually turned out pretty nice and I wrote a quick article on how I did it. Enjoy!

http://www.centennialipms.org/CREATING REALISTIC PALM TREES.doc

Rob


----------



## Gerry-Lynn (Mar 20, 2002)

VeeDubb - Great info - The trees look GREAT! When I read feathers... I thought ... Yeah. Sure? Thanks for the write up.

Gerry-Lynn and Sherry


----------



## free spirit (Aug 4, 2005)

neat idea . the trees look pretty cool .


----------



## Lummox (May 26, 2007)

Very nice work,sir!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Veedubb67,

Great how to and looks real enough to me. Fantastic job and thanks!. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Almost done with the dio (deadline Wed). I'll post some pics when I'm finished.

Rob


----------



## veedubb67 (Jul 11, 2003)

Done! 

I call it "California Dreaming"...


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

I knew sooner or later them da* chicken's would be good for something!.


----------



## bucwheat (Mar 9, 2010)

Super nice job!


----------

